# I got my GED



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

edith


----------



## maclasch (Jan 9, 2009)

Good job! I also got my GED at 19. =)


----------



## Favturquoise (Sep 19, 2010)

*Great job!*

Doesnt it feel wonderful to complete something and do so very well? Wow, above average!


----------



## honeybear1990 (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome  good for you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, Stranger25! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

edit


----------



## Contented Squid (Oct 16, 2010)

Good Job!!


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

Contented Squid said:


> Good Job!!
> 
> I should take your advice because I'm still procrastinating about getting mine. :|


Get it asap. You're gonna need it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats, man! I got mine at 18 after being out of school for two year.

It definitely help get my life back on the right track. For a few years anyway...


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

If I could do it over again. I'd get my GED soon as I could then go straight to community college for college prep at 16. My crappy public high school was full of nonsense. Most teachers going on strike. Community college looks like high school pt.2 anyways these days.
(in the U.S. thanks to the state of public education K thru 12 these days. as opposed to higher education where the rest of the world comes to the U.S. for college and graduate studies. Thanks to the money and tuition hiking costs of colleges thanks to help from the government. It's all political and money motivated. )


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Great job! Education is a big accomplishment.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

very well done!


----------

